# UNBREAKABLE BALLJOINTS



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*For a 1963 Impala. Does anyone know the part number for the unbreakable ball joints from Napa???*


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

im wanting to know to what the guys with the impalas use for ball joints


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I weld up the original holes & re-drill the holes for the G-body balljoints..............



I also make custom ball joint keepers because they still break..........They just hold in for a little longer.......


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 28 2008, 09:26 AM~10049879
> *For a 1963 Impala. Does anyone know the part number for the unbreakable ball joints from Napa???
> *


#260-1091 - UPPERS
#260-1130 - LOWERS
:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10051801
> *#260-1091 - UPPERS
> #260-1130 - LOWERS
> :biggrin:
> *


Es todo...gracias. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

we weld up the stock holes and drill new ones out for g body style balljoints


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

dont tell them unbreakables and like pro hopper .. if they ask if your juiced say no .. 

they told me no warranty .. 


they know me!


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 1 2008, 12:32 AM~10062965
> *dont tell them unbreakables and like pro hopper .. if they ask if your juiced say no ..
> 
> they told me no warranty ..
> ...


just give them the part #. If they ask what they are being used for, tell them to fuck off! :biggrin:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

but switching ball joints to g body ball joints on a impala, wont work cause the spindles have different tapers.... and the impala ball joint shaft is longer


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 1 2008, 01:39 PM~10065090
> *but switching ball joints to g body ball joints on a impala, wont work cause the spindles have different tapers.... and the impala ball joint shaft is longer
> *


Works just fine been doing it for 6 years without any problems.
This has g-body unbreakables. :biggrin:


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

would those part numbers work on my b body. My 85 delta 88?? Or does anyonehave another part number??


I went to napa and told em i was looking for "unbreakable ball joints" and they didn't know what i was talkin about.


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10051801
> *#260-1091 - UPPERS
> #260-1130 - LOWERS
> :biggrin:
> *


Are Those Uppers with 4 Bolts Or 3 Bolts?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I use Power Performance ball joints, their super beefy :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 1 2008, 08:36 PM~10066681
> *I use Power Performance ball joints, their super beefy :biggrin:
> *


Where U Get Those From?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 1 2008, 09:14 PM~10066856
> *Where U Get Those From?
> *


Suicide These are the same as g-bodies :cheesy:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

do u know if the G-body balljoints will work on a lincoln tc spindels :dunno:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WWW.HOPPERSINC.NET

1-877-846-7462


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 1 2008, 10:38 PM~10067475
> *Suicide  These are the same as g-bodies :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZLincolnFan_@Mar 1 2008, 04:42 PM~10065722
> *would those part numbers work on my b body. My 85 delta 88?? Or does anyonehave another part number??
> I went to napa and told em i was looking for "unbreakable ball joints" and they didn't know what i was talkin about.
> *


yes


#260-1091 - UPPERS
#260-1130 - LOWERS


those will work on b bodies and g bodies (both cars use the exact same upper and lower ball joints from the factory). and dont ask them for "unbreakable" ball joints, just give them the part numbers.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2008, 03:51 PM~10071308
> *yes
> #260-1091 - UPPERS
> #260-1130 - LOWERS
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 1 2008, 09:41 PM~10067883
> *WWW.HOPPERSINC.NET
> 
> 1-877-846-7462
> *























:biggrin:


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 22, 2005)

if you go to napa online use there parts pro section and it will find you everything for your car. Turns out those ball joints will work on my coupe deville also.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 28 2008, 10:26 AM~10049879
> *I GOT THE UPPERS BALL JOINTS FOR MY 63 TODAY AT NAPA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 9 2008, 01:43 AM~10124730
> *I GOT THE UPPERS BALL JOINTS FOR MY 63 TODAY AT NAPA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Got Mine Yesterday Too


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

111


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

do all the unbrakables look alike because i bought a pair of 260-1091 ball joints from nappa and they look a little different and they both have black boots instead of blue


----------



## mabris (Apr 5, 2005)

HL360-21	UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS each	$48.00


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the MOOG "problem solver" ball joints better than the so call "unbreakables" at NAPA  Way better balljoint


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:420: THATS WHATS UP. NOW GIVE UP THE PART NUMBER.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 8 2008, 07:04 PM~12372554
> *I like the MOOG "problem solver" ball joints better than the so call "unbreakables" at NAPA   Way better balljoint
> *


you post that and no part #??


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Mar 1 2008, 09:03 PM~10067655
> *do u know if the G-body balljoints will work on a lincoln tc spindels :dunno:
> *


They make them for the towncars too


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Copped a pair a NAPA today. $80


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

